# Win7x64 - Network Adapter can't re-install driver



## scion33 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Guys,

1st i have a dual boot system (XP x32 & Win7 x64).
On my XP i can connect to the internet. But when i boot on Win7 i cannot.
It was working before, but then for some reason i couldn't connect to the internet. I tried turning off the firewall, reset the modem, diagnose and fix, but nothing worked. So i decided to uninstall (Wrong move) the adapters (TrendNet TEW-643PI wireless adapter and the Realtek RTL8168D/8111D) installed thru the Device Manager. Now the problem is when i'm trying to re-install them, it won't let me. It says parameters are not correct or drivers is already installed. They currently have Yellow&Exclamation on the icons when i scan hardware changes.

oh and unfortunately i don't have the System restore on. I know i should have turned it on. So yah another big mistake.

Also, tried unplugging the network card>turn on computer. and installed windows config utility and plugged back the driver. and also when i try to reinstall drivers. It says it is already installed and up to date. and when i browse for drivers it says parameter is incorrect. What to do?

This is the error that shows when i right click on the properties.
"Device is not working properly because windows cannot load the drivers required for this device code31"

These error shows on the ff devices: (Which has a yellow exclamation sign)

Realtek PCIe GBE Family COntroller
Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)#2
TRENDnet Wireless N PC Card/PCI Adapter

System restore is not activated.
No internet on both XP and Win7

On my XP, Network COnnections window. The Wireless Network Connection Icon has an X mark on it. The 1394 Connection don't show any sign.

On the device manager, both appears to be working properly.

On Windows 7 i have Avast and Comodo(Firewall)

On XP, only Avast.

If i am able to fix let's say My XP network adapter. Will it fix the problem on Win7 too? Coz lately i have been only working on My Win7 boot. I just thought of it right now at work. When i get home i will try. But i hope everyone can post any ideas to fix this problem.

any idea how to fix this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In Windows 7...

Uninstall Avast and Comodo completely to start.

Boot Windows 7 in Safe Mode.
Open Device Manager, View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all the stuff under *Network adapters* and *Other devices*
Boot Windows 7 in normal mode and see if you can reinstall.


----------

